# Current Info on BLOAT



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope you guys take time to read this:

http://mysticalpoodles.com/poodle-breeders-recommend/article11.html


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Jojo :
did you post this after reading the inbreeding thread, or is this posting coincidental ?

did you read this Annamarie ?
have other breeders read the Purdue study ? 
do they have comments ?
i'm curious to know if bloat is considered in breeding programs

i haven't been able to get a complete copy of the study yet


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

This was shared on Denise Fenzi's facebook page. I haven't read the IN BREEDING thread actually


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe you should Jojo ... apparently bloat is not something that necessarily causes a breeder not to breed 

(second part of post moved to http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/disaster-evac-33778/#post505722 )


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't doubt that it is hereditary, at least in part. I think it is a big debate among great dane breeders right now. the standard practice with most danes has been to have a gastropexy done at about two years of age due to their high risk. now that there is so much research indicating the genetic factor, there are some breeders that are arguing that breeding stock shouldn't have the surgery because it hides whether the dog was genetically predisposed to it in the first place. I see the point in this, however, most danes don't bloat until they are at least five or six years old, and they will have probably produced several litters by then anyway. thoughts?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Amber Scott said:


> I don't doubt that it is hereditary, at least in part. I think it is a big debate among great dane breeders right now. the standard practice with most danes has been to have a gastropexy done at about two years of age due to their high risk. now that there is so much research indicating the genetic factor, there are some breeders that are arguing that breeding stock shouldn't have the surgery because it hides whether the dog was genetically predisposed to it in the first place. I see the point in this, however, most danes don't bloat until they are at least five or six years old, and they will have probably produced several litters by then anyway. thoughts?


I believe its hereditary in that genetics decide physical form and physical form can lead to anatomical predisposition. Same way that its "genetic" that 6'6" 300lb linebackers are predisposed to joint injuries where as 5'8" 140lbs lightweights like me are not and can abuse my joints all my life with little effect. Large dogs with deep chests are bloat susceptible... if they "breed that out" then danes/dobs/gsds/etc. won't look like that breed anymore.

Additionally, any genetic disorder that doesn't cause an issue before the breeding age has little sway on natural/artificial selection anyway just as you said.


----------

